# 2013 Tarmac Olympic Red : when,where,how



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

I've finally read that the all red "olympic red" Epic Sworks will go for sale in 250 limited pieces at the beginning of 2013,therefore I would expect the same for the red Tarmac. I'd like to remind that both bikes can be seen on Specialized website's homepage. 

Questions : will it be a full bike or just a frame ? Will it only be available in the USA market ? I still can get my head around the fact that the all red and white "American Flyer" was available only in the USA and UK..damn...
And of course should we expect an outrageous price ??


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

In terms of the road race, there were both Tarmac's and Venge's.

As for the sale of them, the leading bike has already gone but I would be interested if there was to be an auction or sale of the others.

Alexandre Vinokourov's Olympic-winning bike sells for $243,000 | road.cc | Road cycling news, Bike reviews, Commuting, Leisure riding, Sportives and more


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

Frames are available in very limited numbers. THE Luxemburg concept store has two: euro 3,199 for THE frame.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Arnoud said:


> Frames are available in very limited numbers. THE Luxemburg concept store has two: euro 3,199 for THE frame.


That's what I like to hear :thumbsup:


----------



## keong72 (Apr 27, 2012)

Any photo to share at here,,,


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Just contacted Specialized Italy ! Yes we will have them ! It's not in my financial plans but I have to have one !!


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

@devastazione
let me a 49 one


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

I can't belive I've just booked one of the 20 frames Italy will get !! Delivery due by january 2013,good timing so that I can start save some money. 
There is only one drawback tho : I've just ordered an apple green Gore Bike Wear jacket. So le'ts see...white helmet,green jacket,red frame,white shoes...will I look like a pizza ? Oh well I'm from Italy anyway...


Pics are very difficult to spot,here's a tiny and miserable one...


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

here it is 56 size in france


----------



## hipo_p51 (Jul 6, 2012)

is that 3100 euros????????


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

3199e...yes...


----------



## keong72 (Apr 27, 2012)

But from taiwan specialized homepage show is tarmac red with red decal,,,,


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

3199 Euro,16% off from my LBS plus another roughly 900 Euro carved from my '12 Roubaix Expert frame and my desease will be taken care of


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

hi guys 

sl4 size 49 *Vino* ordered :thumbsup:


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

jeje91 said:


> hi guys
> 
> sl4 size 49 *Vino* ordered :thumbsup:



Good going man,we will open a topic when we'll get it and see how each one of us had set the bike up. 
I'm already starting to look around for components,one thing I know for sure is that I will not put a white saddle and white bar tape like you see in most pics. I actually think that black components will give the frame a more subtle and aggressive look.


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

it seems neon red give more power


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

I have to be honest : I much prefer the American Flyer edition red. I'll be in London by the end of october,hopefully I can see one in the flesh. 

So,no cable cross there.....Me no trust no cable cross..


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

this one ??


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

parts on my SL4'

-Zipp 303 Tu 2012
-Veloflex Extreme
-SLx3 easton handlebar 40cc, black guidoline
-Zipp SL Speed Stem 110
-Thomson masterpiece carbon tuned, black
-SLR carbone/ti black painted
-Look Keo Blade Ti 16
-SRM Si SL 39-73 crankset
-Cassette 11-27
-Brakes Red 2012 or 7900
-Groupset Sram Red 2012 or Di2 7970...


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

jeje91 said:


> parts on my SL4'
> 
> -Zipp 303 Tu 2012
> -Veloflex Extreme
> ...


That's some nice stuff. I'm planning to keep my Dura Ace C24 wheels for s while as where I live is hilley all the way,but a nice set of C35 is sure tempting.


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

only bearing fitted. no screw or seatpost clamp.










fork uncut










49 size


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

delivered with


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

Are ceramic bearings for THE headset included as well?


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

yes !


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh man....you've got it ?? Congratulations !! It's beautiful ! I'm glad I still have to wait a couple of months for mine,I now have to chew down my 2 days old Stumpjumper purchase . Keep the topic alive !!


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes i will post picture, off course my friend
but the bike should be finished by next january because I currently ride sl3 and venge soon. One frame of these two bikes should leave to finish the sl4...


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

I was just doing the math : this frame is supposed to be in 250 pieces,but is it 250 pieces for each size ? Poor guy Vino had to sign more than a thousand pics ?? Oh well it's paid for.....


----------



## BrianVarick (Apr 13, 2010)

I can't wait to see these built up, beautiful bikes.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Devastazione said:


> I was just doing the math : this frame is supposed to be in 250 pieces,but is it 250 pieces for each size ? Poor guy Vino had to sign more than a thousand pics ?? Oh well it's paid for.....


If I just won a gold medal at the Olympics, I'd sign any damn thing my sponsors wanted me to lol. Then when I got tired, remind them that carpal tunnel would not help my cycling career.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

After seeing all these frames popping out on the internet I've called my LBS and asked him how come the rest of Europe is getting the frame and here in Italy we are due to january/february. Well,he just cut me short and told me " the frame is actually incoming by mid november ". Bit of a shock actually as I've budgeted the whole thing for january but hey....isn't this what I wanted to hear ? Better start looking for cables and various parts....


----------

